# MANILA | Public Transport



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ English please, you are in an international thread...not in Philippine forum


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

LRT1 North Extension
update!!



han742 said:


> updates... 26 feb 09
> monumento pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

what's with the fire?

anyway, great pics. progress is incredibly fast!


----------



## Yappofloyd (Jan 28, 2005)

@anakngpasig, thanks for the updated pics. Good to see it coming along. I do hope that they build larger stations (even larger than LRT 2) with more access points given the long queues and small platforms on the current line.



RonnieR said:


> MANILA, Philippines—Plans are underway for a rail service connecting the four terminals of the Ninoy Aquino International Airport (NAIA) complex, according to airport officials.
> 
> Manila International Airport Authority (MIAA) general manager Alfonso Cusi and his deputy for airport development and corporate services, Tirso Serrano, said on Tuesday the *monorail service would bring convenience to air travelers using the NAIA Terminals 1, 2 and 3 and the Manila Domestic Airport.*
> 
> Serrano added that the MIAA has been studying if the monorail system would be internal, meaning, the service would be located inside airport premises, with trains available only to air travelers and airport personnel.


Gettting from one terminal to another is a huge pain so a monorail connection is long overdue esp. since T3 opened. 

But what happened to the original proposal to link LRT1 with the NAIA??? There needs to be a link to the airport built one day.


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

and here are more updates from the Philippine forum -->



han742 said:


> updates... 02 mar '09
> balintawak area...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chuchero (Mar 26, 2008)

Preatty masive sistema expansion.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*The First Beams...*



kaelthas18 said:


>





han742 said:


>




:cheers:


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

may updates
from han


LRT Line 1 extension project


han742 said:


> Kaingin to Muñoz area... 14 May '09
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

more!



han742 said:


> Kaingin to Oliveros to Balintawak, 14 May '09
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

*THE BIGGEST MRT PROJECT IN THE PHILIPPINES, MRT 7 HAS BEEN APPROVED. COST IS $1.2B FOR THE RAILWAY AND $2.2B FOR REAL ESTATE COMPONENT* 



manila_eye said:


> GOOD NEWS!!! Approved !!!
> 
> *NEDA body approves MRT-7*
> By Iris C. Gonzales Updated May 22, 2009 12:00 AM
> ...





















http://www.ulc.com.ph/stations.html


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

LRT LINE 1 NORTH EXTENSION PROJECT
UPDATES:


ionmarx said:


> Sharing a few updates/shots I took while there was heavy traffic along EDSA
> 
> Flow of pictures go from Balintawak towards SM North EDSA.
> 
> ...





happosai said:


>





ruralvillage said:


> *GMA approves P777-m rail terminal at SM North Edsa*
> Manila Standard
> By Joyce Pangco Pañares
> 
> ...


----------



## Yappofloyd (Jan 28, 2005)

Good to see that the northern ext is progressing well and thanks for the pics.



RonnieR said:


> *LRT 1 SOUTH EXTENSION UPDATE*
> 
> Start of Construction - September 2009 - additional 10 stations
> 
> * UPDATE * Yeah, you're right. This line is due for so long....hopefully, this time, it would materialize.


As for the southern ext, is the project proceeding according to the timeline?? If so the winning bidder should have been selected at the end of June.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Update LRT North extension


TheAvenger said:


> Construction progress of LRT 1 Extension as of today 22nd July.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vmagat (Sep 8, 2005)

Manila Purple Line over Yellow Line at Avenida Rizal and Claro M Recto intersection. Posted at Philippine transport thread by Happosai


----------



## Vmagat (Sep 8, 2005)

Manila Purple Line over Yellow Line at Avenida Rizal and Claro M Recto intersection. Posted at Philippine transport thread by Happosai



http://img195.imageshack.us/i/img0034oj.jpg/


----------



## Vmagat (Sep 8, 2005)

Im sorry the picture was taken by han742 not happosai, my apologies.




QUOTE=han742;43816012]
(recto-rizal avenue connection)[/QUOTE]


----------



## ArkinMourad (Aug 28, 2009)

xxx


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

from flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/kel0814/


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

more North Extension Project updates...:banana:



han742 said:


> *Monumento area...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

[/QUOTE]

Why is this considered a light rail line? It looks like a heavy rail metro to me.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

dwdwone said:


> Why is this considered a light rail line? It looks like a heavy rail metro to me.


Because it is operated by the *Light Rail Transit Authority*. But Line-2 is considered heavy rail. Even the Line-1 3Gs aren't considered light rail.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

WANCH said:


> Because it is operated by the *Light Rail Transit Authority*. But Line-2 is considered heavy rail. Even the Line-1 3Gs aren't considered light rail.


Is there a reason as to why the "LRT" and "MRT" are operated by different authorities?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

manrush said:


> Is there a reason as to why the "LRT" and "MRT" are operated by different authorities?


From what I know, the LRT is government runned while MRT is a B-T-O company. Honestly, I find the MRT system *poorly organized*.


----------



## sterlinglush (Feb 3, 2007)

WANCH said:


> From what I know, the LRT is government runned while MRT is a B-T-O company. Honestly, I find the MRT system *poorly organized*.


This sounds right. The BTO trend in SE Asia has really not worked out very well. I haven't been to Manila yet (just Cebu, and liked it a lot) but if its urban rail network is as disjointed as the ones in Bangkok and KL, what a mess! These ought to be used as examples in right-leaning economics programs to illustrate the fact that private industry is not the solution to every social need. Look at the lousy connections between the KL Monorail and the LRT lines, or between the Skytrain and MRT in Bangkok. Ridiculous. The major Japanese and Korean cities have fared a bit better letting multiple companies build and operate different portions of their rail networks but there seems to be a mandate that the customer should be able to enjoy a seamless transit experience. When and if the Cebu and Davao rail systems are finally built, I hope the appropriate lessons will be learned.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

sterlinglush said:


> This sounds right. The BTO trend in SE Asia has really not worked out very well. I haven't been to Manila yet (just Cebu, and liked it a lot) but if its urban rail network is as disjointed as the ones in Bangkok and KL, what a mess! These ought to be used as examples in right-leaning economics programs to illustrate the fact that private industry is not the solution to every social need. Look at the lousy connections between the KL Monorail and the LRT lines, or between the Skytrain and MRT in Bangkok. Ridiculous. The major Japanese and Korean cities have fared a bit better letting multiple companies build and operate different portions of their rail networks but there seems to be a mandate that the customer should be able to enjoy a seamless transit experience. When and if the Cebu and Davao rail systems are finally built, I hope the appropriate lessons will be learned.


Some flaws I saw in the MRT (Line 3)

- The use of a 3 car light-rail vehicles plying a major thoroughfare. In fact its 3 trams connected together. As a result, overcrowding happens. The authority should have used heavy rail vehicles such as Line 2 or replace the current line with the 3G trains currently plying on Line-1

- Having ticket booths instead of ticketing machines with at least 4 at every station. As a result, it takes 30 minutes or more to line up and buy a ticket. There are not ticketing machines at some station but there in a poor location and to not accept P10 coins. The authority should get rid of the booths and replace them with several ticketing machines.

It is not effective for light rail lines to run on the city centre of one of the largest and densest cities in the world.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

sterlinglush said:


> ... Look at the lousy connections between the KL Monorail and the LRT lines, or between the Skytrain and MRT in Bangkok. Ridiculous...


Totally agree! Or Putra and Star lines - i couldnt believe it when i was there: u have to leave one system cross the street and enter the next system (i.e. Masjid Jamek stn.)!
Bangkok the same, and all lines stop right before the most wanted destinations, u can go from suburb to.. another suburb, but to the city center u have to change for a bus or tuk-tuk.



WANCH said:


> Some flaws I saw in the MRT (Line 3)
> 
> - The use of a 3 car light-rail vehicles plying a major thoroughfare. In fact its 3 trams connected together. As a result, overcrowding happens. The authority should have used heavy rail vehicles such as Line 2 or replace the current line with the 3G trains currently plying on Line-1
> 
> ...


Again - u r right in 100%. I took it from Baclaran to the centre, so short trains for so many passangers! + it would be cool to connect airport with the system. I hope they will make it! Sana they'll build other lines too


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> Totally agree! Or Putra and Star lines - i couldnt believe it when i was there: u have to leave one system cross the street and enter the next system (i.e. Masjid Jamek stn.)!
> Bangkok the same, and all lines stop right before the most wanted destinations, u can go from suburb to.. another suburb, but to the city center u have to change for a bus or tuk-tuk.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the trains are too short, they are *trams*. Again is the perfect example of *poor planning*. The result is this










As for the airport, they will move it to Clark sometime in the future.


----------



## pi_malejana (Jul 15, 2007)

the thing is...the government is planning to takeover the rail line--and i think that's a good step... but then they will privatize it again...


----------



## keLmikez (Jul 27, 2008)

WANCH said:


> From what I know, the LRT is government runned while MRT is a B-T-O company. Honestly, I find the MRT system *poorly organized*.


very poorly organizedhno:


----------



## keLmikez (Jul 27, 2008)

WANCH said:


> From what I know, the LRT is government runned while MRT is a B-T-O company. Honestly, I find the MRT system *poorly organized*.


B-O-T Build Operate Transfer


----------



## pTaMo (Jun 3, 2010)

NTprime said:


> I thought they decided to finally push through with this already...and then this comes hno:
> 
> http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/inquir...helved-in-meantime-over-Metro-mayors-concerns
> 
> ...


What a loser!


----------



## kzpspxm (Jun 11, 2010)

Sana naman pagpahingahin na ng LRTA ang 1g trains. Grabe na ang problema dito. Araw araw may 1g train na bumabalik sa depot dahil may sira. Sana ibalik na nila yung 2g trains para mapakinabangan. Sayang yung pondo na ginamit para mabili yung 2g trains di rin mapapakinabangan!


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

^^ Reminder: please use English in the international forums. Thanks. kay:

I do see the second-generation trains be used, though not on a basis as often as that of the first or third-generation trains. However, the first-generation trains are the most numerous, so the LRTA has to make do with what they have.


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

sterlinglush said:


> This sounds right. The BTO trend in SE Asia has really not worked out very well. I haven't been to Manila yet (just Cebu, and liked it a lot) but if its urban rail network is as disjointed as the ones in Bangkok and KL, what a mess! These ought to be used as examples in right-leaning economics programs to illustrate the fact that private industry is not the solution to every social need. Look at the lousy connections between the KL Monorail and the LRT lines, or between the Skytrain and MRT in Bangkok. Ridiculous. The major Japanese and Korean cities have fared a bit better letting multiple companies build and operate different portions of their rail networks but there seems to be a mandate that the customer should be able to enjoy a seamless transit experience. When and if the Cebu and Davao rail systems are finally built, I hope the appropriate lessons will be learned.


I'm the afraid the lesson is not easy to learn: the same mistake had been done 80 years ago in NYC: several companies were challenging (IRT, BMT, IND) and the result is just like in KL: different loading gauge and poor connections between lines.


----------



## kzpspxm (Jun 11, 2010)

Tine-test run pa rin ba ang 2G trains or inalis ulit ito?


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

^^ Argh. *Please* use English in the international forums.

Anyway, the 2G trains are still being used.


----------



## keLmikez (Jul 27, 2008)

kzpspxm said:


> Tine-test run pa rin ba ang 2G trains or inalis ulit ito?


2Gs operate in the morning (7-9), afternoon (2-4) and evening (6-7)


----------



## kzpspxm (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks kuya kel. Kaya pala di ko naaabutan ang 2g kasi :
1) 6 am ang alis ko to school
2) 5 pm ang uwi ko (advanced ng 1 hour bago ulit gamitin ang 2g)


----------



## kzpspxm (Jun 11, 2010)

Sinisimulan na po ba ang North Avenue Station sa LRT NEP?


----------



## keLmikez (Jul 27, 2008)

wala pang bakas ng Grand Central Terminal ..yung roosevelt ay hindi pa rin inoopen


----------



## anonymous_filipino (Sep 21, 2005)

How many times someone has to say that we should English in the international forums? This is not the local forums. We should use English in the international forums so that foreign forumers can understand what we post here. Thanks!


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

^^ I fear a repeat of the Northrail thread. hno:


----------



## kzpspxm (Jun 11, 2010)

I hope that this year, the construction of the GCT will start...


----------



## kzpspxm (Jun 11, 2010)

Will hyundai rotem manufacture the rolling stock of green line?


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

^^ The Green Line is Northrail, and a Chinese company is manufacturing the rolling stock for that line, if memory serves me right.

As for MRT-7, URC has not announced anything.


----------



## kzpspxm (Jun 11, 2010)

I think the MRT-3 (Blue line) is not planned wisely. It looks cheap for me. Not like the LRT-1 (Yellow line) and MRT-2 (Purple Line), the station facilities and rolling stocks are modern and world class.


----------



## keLmikez (Jul 27, 2008)

MRT3 has the highest subsidy ..highest maintenance cost ..therefore highest corruption





sorry for speaking in filipino ..i never thought this was on the world forums ..i never thought someone would show how ugly our mrt is to the world


----------



## kzpspxm (Jun 11, 2010)

http://www.lrta.gov.ph/press_release/press_release_082310_Rodriguez is new LRTA Admin.htm

Atty. Rafael Rodriguez is the new LRTA administrator....


----------



## pTaMo (Jun 3, 2010)

*Gov’t to continue subsidizing MRT fares*

BY DENNIS GADIL

The Aquino government is going back on its word to stop subsidizing the fare of commuters of the Metro Rail Transit (MRT) by allocating a bigger amount of P7.3 billion next year.

Budget data showed that the P7.3-billion MRT fare subsidy is higher than the average annual subsidy of P5.4 billion.

The allocation effectively increases the state subsidy per passenger of P45 to P47.77 per commuter or up by P2.70 per passenger.

A total 414,000 commuters ride the MRT on a daily basis.

The increase in MRT subsidy is reflected in the budget of the Department of Transportation and Communications (DOTC) for next year, which would climb by 88.4 percent to P32.4 billion from P17.2 billion this year.

President Aquino earlier admitted the "inevitable" increase in fares of the MRT, citing the inability of the government to sustain the subsidy due to the high cost of its operations.

Aquino said he was awaiting studies on proposals on the equitable fare that would be acceptable to the riding public while allowing a lower government subsidy on the train operations.

These proposals include making the MRT fares equal with those of passenger buses while offering an easier and faster travel to commuters.

He explained the government subsidy on the MRT operations would be reduced with the increase in fare rates.

"The subsidy for the (MRT operations) is too high. We don’t have (the funds) to fill it," the president earlier said.

MRT general manager Reynaldo Berroya has said the fare increase maybe P25 per passenger from the current P15 maximum MRT fare.

Berroya said the increase would give the government an additional income of P1 billion a year.

Transport authorities said the fare adjustment was necessary to allow the MRT to recover losses. The mass transit railway line that runs along EDSA from Baclaran in Paranaque to North Edsa in Quezon City, earns only an estimated P1.8 billion a year.

DOTC Secretary Jose de Jesus said the government spends more than P5 billion a year for MRT operations and maintenance.

"It’s not recovering the cost of operations. I think it has to go up. I don’t know by how much," he said.

De Jesus added the Light Rail Transit (LRT) lines 1 and 2 are also expected to increase fares.

He said there had been studies to increase the fare at the LRT and MRT to reduce the heavy government subsidy on their operations.

In his first State of the Nation Address (SONA), the President blamed the previous administration for trying to "buy the people’s love" by forcing the MRT to keep its rates low.

"Because of this, Land Bank of the Philippines (LandBank) and the Development Bank of the Philippines (DBP) were ordered to purchase the MRT. The money of the people was used in exchange for an operation that was losing money," the President has said.

LandBank and DBP bought out the individual shares of the groups comprising the consortium that used to control the elevated railway system for $800 million.

MRTC is majority owned by a holding company, MRT Holdings Inc., a consortium that originally consisted of Ayala Land Inc., Anglo Philippines Holding Corp., Fil-Estate Management Inc., Ramcar Inc., and Greenfield Development Corp.

Among the private sellers were Goldman Sachs (which bought the interest of the Sobrepena family), Ayala Corp., the group of Anglo-Philippine Holdings Corp. led by businessman Alfredo Ramos, Unilab and Ramcar.

The remaining 25-percent that DBP and Landbank did not acquire were bonds held by private creditor-banks—including Philippine Bank of Communications, Bank of Commerce and United Coconut Planters Bank—which chose to hold on to these securities.

The government has committed to buy-out LandBank and DBP late last year through state investment arm National Development Corp. (NDC) possibly by bond issuance.

But the two state lenders have recently asked the DOTC to monetize their investment soon.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

keLmikez said:


> MRT3 has the highest subsidy ..highest maintenance cost ..therefore highest corruption
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least not all metro lines in Manila are as bad as this. The yellow (3G) and purple lines are impressive


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

anonymous_filipino said:


> How many times someone has to say that we should English in the international forums? This is not the local forums. We should use English in the international forums so that foreign forumers can understand what we post here. Thanks!


:lol: thank you!


----------



## kzpspxm (Jun 11, 2010)

I always see the 2g train in D. Jose Station. I hope they will use it regularly and they should not use the 1g train 'cause it's not working properly already and I hope President Aquino will make an immediate action about the LRT. By the way, is the Roosevelt Station of NEP already open?


----------



## kzpspxm (Jun 11, 2010)

Get ready for the LRT fare hike.


----------



## kzpspxm (Jun 11, 2010)

Did anyone of you had a chance to ride the A30 3G train? At first it's only a 2-car 3g train right?


----------



## keLmikez (Jul 27, 2008)

kzpspxm said:


> I always see the 2g train in D. Jose Station. I hope they will use it regularly and they should not use the 1g train 'cause it's not working properly already and I hope President Aquino will make an immediate action about the LRT. By the way, is the Roosevelt Station of NEP already open?


by what time do you see the 2g train at djose?


----------



## keLmikez (Jul 27, 2008)

kzpspxm said:


> Did anyone of you had a chance to ride the A30 3G train? At first it's only a 2-car 3g train right?


i haven't heard of it


----------



## kzpspxm (Jun 11, 2010)

keLmikez said:


> by what time do you see the 2g train at djose?


Around 4:45 - 5:00 pm.


----------



## kzpspxm (Jun 11, 2010)

keLmikez said:


> i haven't heard of it


I think it's not in service anymore but there is a 2-car 3g train, I only had a chance to ride it last year. But I cannot see it anymore.


----------



## kzpspxm (Jun 11, 2010)

..Get ready for the LRT1, MRT2 & MRT3 fare hike.


----------



## 1105110611151108 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry mods if I'll revive this forgotten thread. 

Can we revive this? Or better yet, we just transfer here. kay:


----------



## le Reine (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, there's nothing to revive, anyway. :lol:


----------



## happosai (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ But this thread is not infested with the 2 morons... :nuts:


----------



## 1105110611151108 (Oct 18, 2010)

^^ That's right! :lol: kay:

Well, we can post the updates here peacefully. kay: :banana:


----------



## kingdiz_55 (Apr 4, 2011)

> But this thread is not infested with the 2 morons...


That's what makes it even better.


----------



## kingdiz_55 (Apr 4, 2011)

Any idea on how they'll be making LRT 7?


----------



## sulong (Oct 1, 2009)

Don't take this as a 100% reliable update as I have no written sources to cite, but, my friend who works in in SMC under infrastructure told me that the project should be up for bidding to contractors later this year. She said they expect it to be done in 3 1/2 years, or by 2014. She also says that there are still no design for the stations, but, stated that they have an issue with the QC Hall -- whether the station in QC Memorial/City Hall should be underground or elevated. No info as well on the rolling stock, except that the trains will have (initially, I hope) a 3-car configuration.

Again, this is just from the mouth of a friend who works there. Let us wait for the official press releases to know if the information I got are true or not.


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

^^ I thought Quezon Memorial station was underground?

Also, a three-car configuration is okay, provided this is full metro and not light rail (the great mistake that is MRT-3). It should also be expandable: medium-capacity systems should be fine at first, but eventually as ridership increases, the system should expand.


----------



## kingdiz_55 (Apr 4, 2011)

I wonder if they ever have plans on adding a monorail or light rail over ortigas avenue.


----------



## 1105110611151108 (Oct 18, 2010)

Grr.. 3-car config? I hope it won't turn out like the EDSA tram line AKA MRT Line 3.


----------



## kingdiz_55 (Apr 4, 2011)

I was thinking more like this:


----------



## sulong (Oct 1, 2009)

Sky Harbor said:


> Also, a three-car configuration is okay, provided this is full metro and not light rail (the great mistake that is MRT-3). It should also be expandable: medium-capacity systems should be fine at first, but eventually as ridership increases, the system should expand.


I hope that it also is not light rail. But judging from the name of the original propenent, Universal *LRT* Corp., I'm being to hopeful. Then again, I hope we're in for a wonderful surprise.

Also, from an MRT-7 presentation dated 2006, they plan to have an initial capacity of 300,000 people, then, as ridership increases, the capacity should, too, up to 850,000. But, that was back in 2006. I'm just wondering, how many cars would make up a train for it to be able to hold 850,000 people.


----------



## 1105110611151108 (Oct 18, 2010)

A 6-car config should be okay. MM has learned its lessons on Line 3.


----------



## kingdiz_55 (Apr 4, 2011)

Why isn't our MRT integrated?


----------



## Transporter89 (Mar 10, 2010)

1105110611151108 said:


> A 6-car config should be okay. MM has learned its lessons on Line 3.


I agree with 6 car configuration!!


----------



## Transporter89 (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.manilatimes.net/business/dotc-endorses-govt-guarantee-for-mrt-7/
*DOTC endorses govt guarantee for MRT 7*
May 16, 2011
BY DARWIN G. AMOJELAR SENIOR REPORTER

THE Department of Transportation and Communications (DOTC) is pushing for a government guarantee for the proponent of the seventh line of Metro Manila’s light railway.

In its presentation, San Miguel Corp. (SMC) said the DOTC endorsed to the Department of Finance the request for a performance undertaking to cover the Metro Rail Transit Line 7 (MRT 7).

SMC said it expects financial closure for the project in the fourth quarter.

Ruben Reinoso, DOTC undersecretary for planning and projects, earlier said that the performance undertaking is critical so the MRT 7 proponent can secure financial closure for the construction of the $1.235-billion project.
Proponent Universal LRT Corp. (ULC) earlier said that about $320 million of the project’s total cost would come in the form of equity, while $900 million to $1 billion will come from borrowings.
ULC is eyeing a loan from the Japan International Cooperation Agency to partly finance the MRT 7 project.

San Miguel Holdings Corp. (SMHC) had acquired a 51-percent stake in the MRT 7 project from the group of Salvador Zamora 2nd, the owner of ULC.

In 2008, the DOTC and ULC signed a contract to build the railway
system and develop the project’s real estate and commercial component worth $2.2 billion. The project has since been delayed because of lack of funds. ULC had planned to begin construction last year and complete the project in 2012.

In October last year, SMHC executed a share sale and purchase deal with ULC to acquire 51 percent of the consortium.

ULC holds the exclusive right, obligation and privilege to finance and construct the MRT 7.
The MRT 7 will run from San Jose del Monte, Bulacan to SM City in North Avenue, linking up to Light Rail Transit Line 1 and MRT 3.

MRT 7 will begin at Tala, Caloocan City, passing through La Mesa Dam reservoir, Fairview, Batasan, Diliman, Philcoa, and ending at EDSA-North Avenue.

*It will serve an estimated two million commuters in the northern parts of Quezon City and Caloocan City.*

*Apart from the elevated transport system, ULC will also build at no cost a 17-kilometer, six-lane asphalt access road in Marilao, Bulacan that will lead to its depot in Tala.*

Besides the railway project, ULC plans to develop 900,000 square meters of commercial space throughout the concession period.


----------



## sulong (Oct 1, 2009)

1105110611151108 said:


> A 6-car config should be okay. MM has learned its lessons on Line 3.


History should tell us what lessons need to be learned, but, apparently in PH, history never fails to repeat itself. I hope our leaders and private sector really did learn from Line3, but judging by the location of the Grand Central Station, It's hard for me to assume that we did.

Btw, other countries have 8-car configs now, if I'm not mistaken. I think it would be nice if the Line 7 stations would have a provision for this. I can't wait for the station designs to come out.


----------



## sulong (Oct 1, 2009)

Transporter89 said:


> THE Department of Transportation an... and express train from North Ave. to Makati?


----------



## sulong (Oct 1, 2009)

kingdiz_55 said:


> Why isn't our MRT integrated?


Because the Philippines is poor.

Poor in leaders who have vision -- the old Metro Manila passenger rail plans look very good on paper, but, that's all there is to it, paper; some politicos fail to listen to experts in their respective fields.

Poor in quality education -- in order to keep yourself in power, keep your people poor and stupid. For this reason, the same bozos get elected time and again.

And the list would go on. A simple problem, but, I believe, has very fundamental roots.


----------



## kingdiz_55 (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ It's sad 'cause the people are suffering (or rather inconvenienced) 'cause of it.


----------



## 1105110611151108 (Oct 18, 2010)

Add those inexperienced officials that pop out like a popcorn. :nuts:


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

kingdiz_55 said:


> Why isn't our MRT integrated?


Physically, they're not. There are also other systems which have no physical integration, and others which don't have complete integration. Case and point: there's no physical paid area integration with the MTR's Tsim Sha Tsui and East Tsim Sha Tsui stations, but the two stations are connected via a series of walkways. The Shanghai Metro also has several "virtual" interchanges which fulfill the same purpose. Through transit is achieved through the use of RFID cards, in this case.

The LRT, however, has full fare integration for stored-value cards. LRT-1 SV cards may be used on MRT-2 and vice versa. But don't expect integration soon with the MRT, largely due to ownership issues.

I hope the President is intent on keeping the SRTS, no matter how much he "hates" his predecessor.


----------



## kingdiz_55 (Apr 4, 2011)

I think that future stations should be physically integrated. As for the current ones, they can add infrastructure such as closed walkways. As for those that already have walkways, can we tidy them up a bit. I hate that there's a pattern where we just keep adding stuff.


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

^^ It's hard to physically integrate stations if the trend of rapid transit development in the Philippines leans towards elevated rail. It's easier to design and implement physical integration solutions should the lines be underground.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

MRT (Line 3)



kenjikun07 said:


> *Metrostar Express*


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

MRT (Line 3)



lightning099 said:


>


----------



## sulong (Oct 1, 2009)

*LRT-1 North Extension Turnstiles*

These photos are a bit old, I just saw them while cleaning up my photo library.

Just for anyone who still haven't seen the turnstiles of the LRT Line 1 North Extension. Taken at Balintawak station.


Manila LRT-1 Turnstiles by Metro Manilenyo, on Flickr


Manila LRT-1 NEP Turnstile by Metro Manilenyo, on Flickr


----------



## boy8293 (Jun 15, 2008)

Manila Metro Map









Full Size http://www.seacitymaps.com/philippines/manila_metro_map_1.htm









Full Size http://www.seacitymaps.com/philippines/manila_map.htm


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

*BUMP!*

Cross-posting from the Philippine forums: a test run of Yellow Line (Line 1) rolling stock at the depot of the Blue Line (Line 3) in Quezon City. This could mean further integration of the two lines. kay:



philippine_railways said:


> LRT trial run sa MRT 3 North Avenue depot
> 
> Ang matagumpay na trial run ng LRT unit 1010+1012 sa MRT North Avenue depot sa pangunguna ni TESP President Kiyoshi Morita, layunin nito na subukan na pag-isain ang linya ng LRT 1 at MRT 3. Nais din ng Metro Rail Transit Corporation na kung pwede ang mga tren ng LRT sa MRT at sinukat ang tren ng LRT sa platfornm ng depot. Thanks to Metro Rail Transit Corporation.


----------



## Sky Harbor (May 4, 2008)

boy8293 said:


> Manila Metro Map
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This map shows the Orange Line wrong: if the basis for the map was Wikipedia, I need to remove that "network" section from the PNR article.

Corrections should be the following:

*Dapitan -> Laong Laan (more common name)
*San Pedro, Laguna -> San Pedro (there's only one San Pedro railway station in the Philippines)
*Pacita MG -> Pacita Complex

Also, it's Bi*ñ*an and Espa*ñ*a, with the ñ.


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

*Marubeni to build $1-B PHL rail project*



> A group involving Marubeni Corp. has won a billion-dollar contract to expand the Philippine capital's railway system, the Japanese firm's local partner said Tuesday.
> 
> Marubeni and a unit of DMCI Holdings Inc. is to build a 22-kilometer extension of Metro Rail Transit, listed DMCI disclosed to the Philippine Stock Exchange.
> 
> ...


http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/story/258304/economy/companies/marubeni-to-build-1-b-phl-rail-project?ref=secitem


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

*Manila Metro Rail Transit -3*


anak_mm said:


> Manila MRT
> 
> 
> parked MRT by azoomer, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

davemap2010 said:


>


*Bidding for LRT 1 southbound extension project starts*



> MANILA - After much delay, the bidding for the P60-billion extension of Asia's first overhead light rail system has begun, as the government invites local and international investors to apply for eligibility.
> 
> The Department of Transportation and Communications on Monday issued an invitation to pre-qualify and bid for the P60 billion Light Rail Transit Line 1 -Cavite Extension Project.
> 
> ...


http://www.interaksyon.com/article/33777/bidding-for-lrt-1-southbound-extension-project-starts



RonnieR said:


> ^^ I'm glad with the development of MRT/LRT in PH today.
> 
> The P60 Billion (*US$1.4 Billion) LRT Extension* (LRT 6) is for bidding. Once completed, LRT 1 and 6 will have a total length of 32.4 kms. Finally, there will be a station at Manila International Airport.
> 
> ...


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

*LRT-2, Manila*



philippine_railways said:


> LRT-2 Globe Train


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

*The University of the Philippines Diliman Monorail*









http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/6591-up-diliman-monorail



> The University of the Philippines Diliman Monorail, also known as the Automated Guideway Transit[2], will be the first monorail system to be built in the Philippines.[3] Plans for the monorail system was revealed as early as December of 2010. The groundbreaking ceremony was held on July 18, 2011.
> 
> The monorail system shall cover a single track that is 500 meters in length.[1] The speed of the train is planned to be from 50 to 60 km/h, but an upgrade to 120 km/h is under study. The budget of the Department of Science and Technology for the elevated track and the AGT train is placed at PHP 16 million and PHP 4 million respectively.[1] The projected total cost would be PHP 20-25 million. The train will have two passenger coaches with a seating capacity of 60 per coach.[1]


Source: Wikipedia

_*The UP monorail will start operations December 2012*_
Inquirer


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Just 500m line? Seems pointless...


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, let's try to get it up to 120 km/h on a 500 meter stretch... and watch it fly off the end of the rail


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

_^^That's because the monorail will only serve the campus of the University of the Philippines Dilliman, FYI.

What is remarkable about it is it uses local technology. It will also serve as a prototype for other planned monorail systems in the metropolis._

Work on all-Filipino monorail starts in UP


----------



## BoyWithABread (Jun 22, 2012)

*The Metro Rail Transit (MRT) Tips and Guide*

Good read for MRT commuters.


> The Manila Metro Rail Transit (or better known as MRT or Blue Line) has been the main mode of transportation of commuters traveling along Epifanio Delos Santos Avenue (EDSA) in Metro Manila, gaining tremendous popularity since its opening a decade ago. Latest statistics show that there are 10-12 million passengers every month, with around 400,000-500,000 on a daily average.
> This post shall discuss: (1) Fares and Tickets; (2) Schedule; (3) Trip Guide; (4) Stations; (5) Safety Guidelines


Read more: http://www.metromaniladirections.com/2010/03/mrt-stations.html#ixzz1yUD5L0g3


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

*DOTC to pursue North Edsa common station - LRTA*



> MANILA - The Department of Transportation and Communications will pursue the construction of a common station that would link the three mass rail transit lines in Metro Manila.
> 
> *"The common station will push through. The lead agency is DOTC. We are coordinating with them as to the actual design because it has to accommodate LRT Line 1, MRT3 and MRT7," Emerson L. Benitez, Light Rail Transit Authority officer-in-charge said.*
> 
> ...


http://www.interaksyon.com/article/37167/dotc-to-pursue-north-edsa-common-station---lrta


*Bidding for LRT, MRT single ticketing project set next month*



> MANILA - The Department of Transportation and Communications on Tuesday said it would bid out next month the P1.8 billion single ticketing system - called the "Octopus" card - for Metro Manila's mass rail transit services.
> 
> "The Octopus project is going to be bid out by August," Transport Secretary Manuel "Mar" Roxas told reporters.
> 
> ...


http://www.interaksyon.com/business


----------



## tim7 (Mar 18, 2012)

update po sa MRT 7?


----------



## kingdiz_55 (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ Probably so that if one of the cars has an issue, they won't have to take an entire train out of the system, unlike that of the LRT2.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Manila MRT Line 7 as of yesterday.



ajosh821 said:


> 9/15/2016 - Here, ito yung nakalagay sa tarp beside Shell Pearl Drive. I guess isa ito sa pinagusapan ng Brgy. Fairview and SMC with regards sa ROW in this area. Or yung signage na yan ay para sa La Mesa Parkway na kung saan ito ang southern end ng road project from Bulacan (?). Habang naglalakad ako, yung signage nakalagay lang sa tabi ng Shell Gas Station and sa center island na tinatapatan nito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

It's good to see progress. They haven't opened any extensions in 6 years.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

12/15/2016



ajosh821 said:


> *MRT 7 FIRST PIER!!* :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Metro Rail Transit Line 7 as of 1/5/2017. (_my photos_)


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Falubaz said:


> Corruption, lack of money and/or political will - you name it. It's the same as in so many big cities around the world.


Poor urban planning coupled by corruption by various previous governments. 

The city could really use a subway system, at least 1 line running along the bay, with key interchange stations linking it with the urban rail, that will ease traffic congestion, when more people have access to either a subway or MRT/LRT.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...anila-metro-interchange-agreement-signed.html

*Manila metro interchange agreement signed*
01 Feb 2017



















PHILIPPINES: The Department of Transportation, Light Rail Transit Authority, Ayala Corp and San Miguel Corp signed an agreement on January 18 to build an interchange between Manila metro lines 1, 3 and 7.

The so-called Common Station is to be built between the two shopping malls in Quezon City and will replace the current North Avenue terminus of Line 3. It will also be served by Line 7, which is due to open in 2018, and Line 1, which would be extended from its current terminus at Roosevelt

...


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Metro Rail Transit Line 7 as of 3/17/2017. (my photos)



ajosh821 said:


> Yung fenced area sa QMC, isa ito sa tatlong staging areas ng project. The other two are located in Doña Carmen and Don Antonio.
> 
> ____________________
> 
> Regalado Avenue as of today.





ajosh821 said:


> Pier 69 & 70 as of today.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Metro Rail Transit Line 7 as of April 2017



ajosh821 said:


> Today (*April 6, 2017*)





ajosh821 said:


> Groundworks within SM City Fairview Complex. (_*April 10, 2017*_)





ajosh821 said:


> Ground works within SM City Fairview Complex (Day 2; Taken about an hour ago). (_*April 11, 2017*_)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thehighwayadvocate said:


> At Quezon Memorial Circle (_*April 13, 2017*_)


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*After delays, work starts at LRT1 Cavite Extension*










_Ayala's Jaime Augusto Zobel de Ayala, DOTr sec Art Tugade, LRMC's Rogelio Singson & DOTr's rails usec Cesar Chavez attend the groundbreaking ceremony for the LRT 1 Cavite extension. MIGUEL CAMUS/INQUIRER_



> Ayala’s Jaime Augusto Zobel de Ayala, DOTr sec Art Tugade, LRMC’s Rogelio Singson & DOTr’s rails usec Cesar Chavez attend the groundbreaking ceremony for the LRT 1 Cavite extension. MIGUEL CAMUS/INQUIRER
> 
> The private sector operator of the Light Rail Transit Line 1 (LRT-1) in Metro Manila held a groundbreaking ceremony for its Cavite extension project on Thursday, paving the way for the start of construction after years of delays.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*MRT Line 7 (Red Line) as of today* (my pics)

*Doña Carmen*




























*Regalado Avenue*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...ork-begins-on-line-2-extension-in-manila.html

*Station work begins on Line 2 extension in Manila*
01 Jun 2017










PHILIPPINES: A ceremony to mark the start of station construction on the Light Rail Transit Line 2 East Extension Project in Manila was held on May 30. Work on the two stations is due to begin on June 6, for completion in August 2018.

The 4 km extension would take Line 2 from the eastern terminus of Santolan to Masinag, with an intermediate station at Emerald. Work on the viaduct began in 2015 and has been completed. DM Consunji is building the stations under a 1·2bn peso contract

...


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

About this "Mega Manila Subway", I am glad to see Metro Manila finally plan a rail rapid transit line that will serve Bonifacio Global City and Ortigas Center. Also, I believe part of that new subway line may parallel the existing MRT-3 line.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by Jose Mari


Jose Mari said:


> _07|15|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*MRT Line 7 (Red Line)* - Regalado Avenue as of today. Sorry if I didn't make some updates recently as I have my personal commitments, though making updates is quite harder (now) due to heavy traffic we experienced.


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

_2017_


*LRT-1*









*Cindy Canares*









*Marianne Torgo-Eugenio* 



*LRT-2*









*imsnaphappy*










*Reuven Alzaga*



*MRT-3*









*arkiezna*










*Francis Christopher Lo*

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

_(click on the images)_

*LRT-1*


*Adrian Betita*


*LRT-2*


*Biboy Ramirez*


*MRT-3*


*Catherine Palomar*


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

*LRT-2 Extension*


_07|19|2017_










*leahbangmirabueno*


----------



## kakangjonel (Oct 29, 2016)

Here is the planned manila Rapid with subway, commuter railway, LRT, BRT 

Here's the big version of the map.

CTTO to OctaviusIII


----------



## kakangjonel (Oct 29, 2016)

Here are from present to 2022. The year until our president step down. Hope all will be done 









CTTO diz


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

From Philippine Forums:

MRT 7 Rolling Stock



robinciano said:


> Photo from Atty.Cabrera
> LRT/MRT Spokesperson


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Original posted in the Philippine Forums.



robinciano said:


> *Concept Design of MRT-7 Stations
> From DOTR*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

MRT 7 Rolling Stock



robinciano said:


> * Latest Photos of MRT -7 in Hyundai Rotem Plant Korea *


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

There's a huge difference to the first impression of the trains:










The final design looks very outdated. hno:


----------



## kakangjonel (Oct 29, 2016)

Now Happening: 
Taguig Integrated Terminal Exchange Groundbreaking Ceremony (formerly called South Integrated Transport System Project)

Here's a scale model and visual impression of the next terminal exchange.














































source: https://www.facebook.com/PPPCenter.Philippines/posts/1762061450519856


----------



## kakangjonel (Oct 29, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/DOTrPH/videos/1032387546900381/


----------



## kakangjonel (Oct 29, 2016)

Scale model of the Southwest Integrated Transport Exchange. SWITEx expected to be operational by April 2018. @inquirerdotnet


















Once the LRT1 extension is completed, its Asia World station would be connected to SWITEx. | @jovicyeeINQ


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*LRT-1*


LRT Station in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


LRT Station in Manila, Philippines by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## kakangjonel (Oct 29, 2016)

GOOD NEWS: The construction of the Parañaque Integrated Terminal Exchange (ITX) is now at 60% COMPLETION!

The Department of Transportation (DOTr) instructed its concessionaire, Megawide-Waltermart (MWM), to mobilize more human and capital resources to meet its target completion date by APRIL 2018.

The fast tracking of Parañaque ITX’s project implementation commenced upon the instruction of DOTr Secretary Arthur Tugade, immediately after the receipt of the ‘Notice to Proceed’ which happened during the CURRENT administration.


----------



## kakangjonel (Oct 29, 2016)

Parañaque Integrated Terminal Exchange (ITX)


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*MRT Line 7 as of February 10-11, 2018*

Weekend updates from the local thread. Made by _yours truly_. 

- *2/10/2018*



ajosh821 said:


> ● Construction is now at the vicinity of Amparo Subdivision Gate 2, though na medyo nagslowdown ang progress nito due to overhead wires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


- 2/11/2018



ajosh821 said:


> Updates as of today. Apologies for flooding photos.
> 
> ~ *QUIRINO HIGHWAY*
> 
> ...


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

^^ 

Another sort of MRT-7 updates from the local thread. Enjoy!! 



robinciano said:


> *COA SITE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*MRT 7 update as of last week*

From the local thread



robinciano said:


> Primarily siguro yan ang purpose lalo sa narrow roads pero may isang pier approaching the Batasan Station ang Naka install ay ganun.
> 
> * COMMONWEALTH TODAY*
> 
> ...





robinciano said:


> *COA SITE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





robinciano said:


> *Quezon Memorial Circle Station*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's the video documentation of MRT-7, covering almost its entire length.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Updates of MRT 7*

Recent photos from the local thread



robinciano said:


> * Quezon Memorial Circle Station earlier today*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ajosh821 said:


> Regalado Avenue as of today.


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

LRT 1 - D Jose Station


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

https://www.railjournal.com/passeng...es-consortium-awarded-rights-for-makati-city/

*IRC Properties consortium awarded rights for Makati City*
Oct 25, 2018










_IRC Properties announced on October 23 that the consortium it is leading has secured rights to build a metro in the Makati City financial district_

In a disclosure to the Philippine Stock Exchange to clarify a report from The Philippine Star, IRC Properties confirmed it had received a notice of award from the Public Private Partnership Selection Committee and the Makati City government. Further details would be revealed in a future disclosure, the company said.

The consortium, which includes IRC, Greenland Holdings, Jiangsu Provincial Construction Group, and China Harbour Engineering Company, was given the rights after no further bids were received during a Swiss challenge in September

...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

https://www.metro-report.com/news/n...anila-cross-city-rail-link-gets-underway.html

*Manila cross-city rail link gets underway*
15 Feb 2019










PHILIPPINES: Ceremonies were held in Manila on February 15 to mark the start of work on the first phase of the North South Commuter Railway serving the capital’s northern suburbs.

Broadly following the alignment of PNR’s moribund Main Line North, the 37·6 km line will run north from the national railway’s main terminus at Tutuban to Malolos in the Bulacan district. The line is to be built by Sumitomo Mitsui Construction under a contract signed by the Department of Transportation on January 23. The 149bn peso project is being supported by Japan International Cooperation Agency, and Japanese ambassador Koji Haneda said during the groundbreaking ceremony that it solidified the ‘strong bilateral relations’ between the two countries.

Transportation Secretary Arthur Tugade said the line would be completed by 2021. It will initially serve 10 stations at Tutuban, Solis, Caloocan, Valenzuela, Meycauayan, Marilao, Bocaue, Balagtas, Guiguinto, and Malolos, although earlier proposals envisaged up to 15. The contract includes construction of a new rolling stock depot at Valenzuela to accommodate the planned fleet of 13 eight-car trains

...


----------



## jp1032 (Mar 31, 2011)

robinciano said:


> *Manggahan At-Grade Segment*


MRT 7 updates


----------



## jp1032 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sideswiper22 said:


> *LOOK*: DOTr Secretary Arthur Tugade, Usec. for Railways Timothy John Batan, PNR General Manager Junn Magno, along with Japanese Ambassador to the Philippines Koji Haneda and senior officials from JICA, inspected actual tunnel boring machines at the JIMT Tsurumi Factory in Tokyo, Japan.
> 
> Full post:
> https://www.facebook.com/DOTrPH/posts/1306255432846923













MMSP update


----------



## GodIsNotGreat (May 20, 2010)

I wonder where the starting point for the TBM's would be, given that the whole route is built-up. If they can secure the ROW at the northern terminus, this would be ideal. It's possible they will have two points where to begin tunneling, the other one on the FTI site.

Possibly four or less likely six TBM's would be used here.

One primary design consideration is flood mitigation, not only during construction but also during operations. Manila is low level and extremely flood-prone.

The first subway in the Philippines. Very exciting.


----------



## kakangjonel (Oct 29, 2016)

Metro Manila Subway Station Renders
Credits to Reeyell

First Three Station Renders


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## GodIsNotGreat (May 20, 2010)

Well, I was mistaken in the number of TBM's. A top official of the government has stated that 7 will be used.

Compare this with four in the Crosstown Eglinton 10 kilometers, and five in Sydney Metro 31 kilometers.

He further stated that the Philippine government will take ownership of the TBM's after the project's completion. Interesting - maybe the government is contemplating another subway line.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Another subway line along Manila Bay is a must, link NAIA with the regional Bus Terminal, City of Dreams, Mall of Asia, Philippine International Convention Center, Rizal Park linked with the rest of the rail network.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Initially, the trains for the Mega Manila Subway were supposed to initially consist of six cars. Then last month, this was changed to eight, and it was revealed that its stations have a capacity for 10-car trains. IIRC, only the NYC Subway, a few lines of the Tokyo Subway, and the Mecca Metro have trains with 10 cars or more.

Because of the high capacity of its trains, will the new subway replace outright the existing MRT3?


----------



## triple-j (Aug 10, 2005)

Jim856796 said:


> Initially, the trains for the Mega Manila Subway were supposed to initially consist of six cars. Then last month, this was changed to eight, and it was revealed that its stations have a capacity for 10-car trains. IIRC, only the NYC Subway, a few lines of the Tokyo Subway, and the Mecca Metro have trains with 10 cars or more.
> 
> Because of the high capacity of its trains, will the new subway replace outright the existing MRT3?




8 to 10-cars sounds about right for city of the size of Mega Manila and yes few cities in the world have it. 

I guess those who have less car per train in their systems:
- less population density 
- land restriction
- not economical (budget or fund issue?)

However it will be solved by increasing frequency such as every 1 to 2 minutes per train by upgrading the signaling system.


----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## wwc234 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Jim856796 said:


> Initially, the trains for the Mega Manila Subway were supposed to initially consist of six cars. Then last month, this was changed to eight, and it was revealed that its stations have a capacity for 10-car trains. IIRC, only the NYC Subway, a few lines of the Tokyo Subway, and the Mecca Metro have trains with 10 cars or more.
> 
> Because of the high capacity of its trains, will the new subway replace outright the existing MRT3?


Number of cars means nothing without accounting for size of each car. An 8 car Type A Chinese metro trainset is longer, wider and by extension higher capacity than a 11 car R188 train in New York. 

However judging that Japan is involved, I would expect the trains to be similar to the ones used in the Jakarta Metro. That being said, judging by the size and density of Metro Manila, the Mega Manila Subway will compliment MRT3 rather than replace it.


----------



## jp1032 (Mar 31, 2011)

saiho said:


> Number of cars means nothing without accounting for size of each car. An 8 car Type A Chinese metro trainset is longer, wider and by extension higher capacity than a 11 car R188 train in New York.
> 
> However judging that Japan is involved, I would expect the trains to be similar to the ones used in the Jakarta Metro. That being said, judging by the size and density of Metro Manila, the Mega Manila Subway will compliment MRT3 rather than replace it.


Mega Manila Subway is a standard gauge. It could be the same size of Marunouchi and Ginza lines' rolling stocks since Tokyo Metro is one of the consultant in the project.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

jp1032 said:


> Mega Manila Subway is a standard gauge. It could be the same size of Marunouchi and Ginza lines' rolling stocks since Tokyo Metro is one of the consultant in the project.


The trains on the standard gauge lines of Tokyo metro are no bigger than those on the 1067mm lines. There is very little practical difference in how big trains can be on either gauge


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

From the Philippine Forums:




jp1032 said:


> Eto na raw yung TBM cutter
> 
> Subway borer has landed


----------



## kakangjonel (Oct 29, 2016)

Since it fits to Public Transport, I would like to present the summary station renders for Elevated North-South Commuter Railway of the PNR that are now in construction phase and tendering. 

*Philippine National Railways (PNR) Elevated North South Commuter Railways NSCR are consist of three lines:*

*1. PNR North Phase 1*

Map










dipdown said:


> HQ Station renders:
> *Tutuban*
> 
> 
> ...



*2. PNR North Phase 2*

*Map*










Clark International Airport Underground Station
















[/QUOTE]

*Typical Local Station from Calumpit to Angeles Station*













*3. PNR South *

Map









*PNR South *
Bluementritt Station with LRT-1 Interchange
*Blumentritt station *
[URL="[/URL]


Typical PNR South Stations


----------



## GodIsNotGreat (May 20, 2010)

In an earlier post I stated that seven TBM's are to be used here. That came from a government official's televised interview.

Now it turned out that another official was earlier quoted as saying that 21 will be used.

So, the exact figure is as yet uncertain. I've always thought that 4 will suffice.

21 TBM's ?! LOL! How ignorant is that - unless there is a gargantuan leap in TBM technology. And some people are buying this.

There could be a lot of misquoting by reporters.


----------



## jp1032 (Mar 31, 2011)

GodIsNotGreat said:


> In an earlier post I stated that seven TBM's are to be used here. That came from a government official's televised interview.
> 
> Now it turned out that another official was earlier quoted as saying that 21 will be used.
> 
> ...


MMSP project was divided into numerous phases but they will simultaneously to be build by different contractors. The target of this current Government admin is the 3 initial stations to be partially operational by 2022 before PRRD step down.


----------



## GodIsNotGreat (May 20, 2010)

My question, to be specific, is:

How many TBM's are to be used in the digging (NAIA/FTI to Mindanao Ave/Depot)?

It can not be 21, much less 24. People are peddling misinformation.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Does anyone have a long term transit plan for Manila?


----------



## kakangjonel (Oct 29, 2016)

If you want to know the Metro Manila long term plan, you can watch this video right away. It was presented to the government last 2013 and mostly they are following the plans. You can see some partial details on traffic problem and establishing Mass transit system spurring to suburban areas of region 4A (Calabarzon Area) and Region 3, along with the plans on Airport and transferring of Ports.


----------



## GodIsNotGreat (May 20, 2010)

sgmrtbuilder said:


> As a Tunneller with UK, SG, KL experience - MMSP will need approx. 24 TBM's - the 6 civil contractors will buy them - they do not belong to the Philippine Government - they are machines to build the tunnels they do own.
> 
> TBM's normally only do 1 drive each & for MMSP, the drives are long too; hence why the 6 contractors will all be working simultaneously so the tunnels can be completed together to facilitate trackwork installation along the whole 32km route.


For posterity.


----------



## san.miguell (Sep 17, 2019)

Manila Electric Tram Revival :banana: :banana: :banana:
*Manila gets 2 unsolicited railway proposals* 

https://www.rappler.com/business/240247-manila-gets-unsolicited-railway-proposals


> Aika [email protected]
> Published 3:50 PM, September 16, 2019
> 
> MANILA, Philippines – The city government of Manila receives proposals for a tram along Roxas Boulevard and a sky shuttle that would traverse Tondo, Binondo, and Sta Cruz
> ...


*Manila Electric Trams during 1900s*









Last month, Austrailia has recently revived its electric Tram along Syndey streets. Manila is also aspiring to do the same initiative.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

MRT Line 7 Project at the midst of Enhanced Community Quarantine (ECQ) 



ajosh821 said:


> Mindanao Avenue Station as of today





Bruno14 said:


> *Some updates this ECQ period. 4th week of March to Early April.*


----------



## nelo-- (Jun 13, 2010)

Post-quarantine Bus Transit Map


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

nelo-- said:


> Post-quarantine Bus Transit Map
> 
> View attachment 141770


Below is for the Filipino audience, especially I know the metropolis very, very well. My apologies if it's in Tagalog, especially I remember the corridors depicted by heart.

Hala! May mga nahahalata akong kulang:

Hindi na lang kinumpleto ang ruta sa Shaw Boulevard patawid ng Old Santa Mesa at pwede nang ibagsak sa Nagtahan o i-deretso papuntang Quiapo (via Echague). Pwede ba yang i-extend para bawas ang pressure sa Magsaysay Blvd na maraming sumasakay ng jeep?
Mukhang walang papadaaning bus sa Recto west of Avenida papuntang Divisoria at North Harbor. Baka naman pwedeng itumbok na talaga ang Recto via Tutuban pakanluran at lagyan ng terminal sa Pier North para kumpleto ang network.
Sa planong yan, walang bus na bibyahe via Meralco Avenue pababa ng Shaw Boulevard kapag galing ka ng Antipolo, Taytay, o Cainta. Pwede kayang maglagay ng isang bus line na maaaring galing ng Pililia, tapos ang hinto mo nyan ay Tanay, Morong, (either Binangonan and Angono, or Teresa and Antipolo), Taytay, Cainta Junction, then via Ortigas, Meralco Avenue, and Shaw Boulevard na ang dulo ay EDSA Central?
Translation: I see quite a lot of holes in the 31-route bus plan devised by the Metro Manila Development Authority, in coordination with the Inter-Agency Task Force on COVID-19. Perhaps I can provide some additional suggestions on the map to make it more complete:

Extend the Shaw Boulevard line between Pasig and Kalentong to cross over the San Juan River and operate via Old Santa Mesa and V. Mapa so that it can terminate either at Nagtahan (Pureza) or Quiapo (Echague). The extension may be necessitated by the fact that a lot of jeepneys ply Magsaysay Boulevard (especially coming from Cubao and points east) for destinations like Stop and Shop, Pureza, Legarda, Quiapo, and Divisoria (Recto).
It looks like buses will not ply C.M. Recto west of Rizal Avenue heading to Divisoria and North Harbor (the hub for domestic, inter-island shipping companies). Maybe use one of the buses that will terminate at Doroteo Jose (for LRT-1 and LRT-2) to head west along Recto, hit Tutuban and Divisoria, and then terminate close to North Harbor.
Also, there seems to be no plan for bus services coming from further east in Rizal, especially Shaw Boulevard is a major corridor for jeepneys coming from towns like Morong, Tanay, and Binangonan. Perhaps developing a bus route that will start from Pililia on the eastern fringe of Rizal province, and let it end at EDSA Central for onward connections along the Shaw Blvd line, would work... stops may include the towns of Tanay, Morong, (choose from either Binangonan and Angono, or Teresa and Antipolo), Taytay, Cainta Junction, and then use Ortigas Avenue west of Rosario Junction, Meralco Avenue, and Shaw Boulevard so that buses can terminate next to MRT-3 at EDSA Central.


----------



## nelo-- (Jun 13, 2010)

^^ I've no clue about the other routes; for CM Recto, LRT 2 will be extended towards Pier 4 with two other stations (Tutuban and Divisoria), so perhaps they're counting on that.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Sumitomo invests in Manila LRT-1 concessionaire


PHILIPPINES: Sumitomo Corp has indirectly acquired a 19∙2% stake in Manila Light Rail Transit System Line 1 operating concessionaire Light Rail Manila Corp, marking the Japanese company's first investment in a southeast Asian passenger railway. The other LRMC shareholders are Metro Pacific...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Manila MRT-7 as of today morning (own pics)


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*The Philippines Railway Project - Update*

*LUZON Island Region*

Line 1 - North Extension - *2026*
Line 2 - West Extension - *2022*; East Extension - *2021*
Line 3 - Rail Replacement - *October 2020; *Other commuter service upgrade - *2021-2022*
Line 4 - Rubber-tired Metro approved greenfield development - *2025*
Line 5 - On-going Makati Metro Subway construction - *2024*
Line 6 - Greenfield development - *2024*
Line 7 - On-going main-line construction - *2022; *Extension - *2025*
Line 8 - Approved greenfield development - *2025*
Line 9 - On-going Manila Metro Subway construction - *2025*
Line 10 - Greenfield development - *2025*
Line 11 - Greenfield development - *2025*
Line 12 - Manila TRAM development - *2025*
Line 13 - North Commuter Line - *2021*
Line 14 - South Commuter Line - *2021*
Line 15 - North Long Distance Line - *2026*
Line 16 - South Long Distance Line - *2021*
Line 17 - Manila-Clark International Airport Express Train - *2023*
Line 18 - Manila-Bulacan Airport Express Train - *2026*
Line 19 - Manila-Sangley Airport Express Train - *2026*
Line 20 - North East Long Distance Line - *2028*
Line 21 - North West Long Distance Line - *2028*
Line 22 - Clark-Subic Rail
*Visayas Group of Island Region*

Line 1 - CEBU Airport Express Monorail Line - *2024*
Line 2 - CEBU Urban Rail Line - *2024*
Line 1 - PANAY - Intercity Rail Line - *2026*
*Mindanao Island Region*

Phase 1 - On-going Intercity Rail Line construction - *2022*
Phase 2 - *2026*
Phase 3 - *2026*
Phase 4 - *2030*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=323989712091336



*Line 13- North-South Commuter Railway (NSCR) Project *









*Line-9 Metro Manila Subway*(On-going)








*Line- 5 Makati Subway*(On-going)


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Manila commuter rail civil works contracts signed


PHILIPPINES: The first two civil works contracts for the 53·1 km second phase of the 163 km North-South Commuter Railway Project which will cross the Manila region were signed on August 1. Phase 2 will run northwest from Manila's northern suburb of Malolos to the Clark economic ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* LRT-1 puts on hold layoff of over 100 workers *
Manila Bulletin _Excerpt_
August 15, 2020

The Light Rail Manila Corporation (LRMC), the operator of the LRT Line 1, will put on hold the layoff of over 100 workers of the railway system after the Department of Transportation (DOTr) expressed its concern on the retrenchment program.

“While the factual basis behind the redundancy program remains legally valid, LRMC is putting it on hold, for now, to allow the company to recalibrate strategies and continue supporting team members and government partners as long as it can,” the LRMC said in a statement over the week.

The LRMC added that the DOTr has also pledged to support the management and find “equitable solutions to support our employees during this difficult time.”

More : LRT-1 puts on hold layoff of over 100 workers - Manila Bulletin


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Chinese firm gets $1.2-b Makati subway contract* 


> Philippine Infradev Holdings Inc. of businessman Antonio Tiu said Wednesday a subsidiary signed a $1.2-billion engineering, procurement and construction contract with a Chinese company for the construction of the Makati Subway Project.
> Philippine Infradev said in a disclosure to the stock exchange Wednesday wholly-owned unit Makati City Subway Inc., the corporate vehicle that will build the Makati Subway Project, signed the EPC deal with China Construction Second Engineering Bureau Co. Ltd.
> The EPC agreement involves the civil, mechanical, electrical and plumbing works of he project.
> The Makati Subway Project is an 11-kilometer intra-city mass transport system with up to 10 stations that will connect key points in Makati’s two districts, with no cash out from the city government.
> It is expected to accommodate up to 700,000 passengers per day aboard six car trains with a capacity of about 200 people each.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Makati Subway construction contract awarded


PHILIPPINES: The Makati City Subway subsidiary of Philippine Infradev Holdings has awarded China Construction Second Engineering Bureau Co the engineering, procurement and construction contract for a planned metro line in Makati, southeast of central Manila. The underground line would be 11 km...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*2021 Seven Railway Projects*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









Philippines awards contract for Malolos - Clark project


The Philippines has awarded a $US 573m contract to construct a section of the Malolos - Clark Railway project to a Hyundai-led consortium.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*SMC-MRT7*













__ https://www.facebook.com/pinoyjoyride/posts/3867638916584855



And there's more photos from the Philippine subforum


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*LRMC-LRT1 Extension to Cavite*













__ https://www.facebook.com/pinoyjoyride/posts/3894821123866634



With more updates from the Philippine subforum


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

*LRTA-LRT2 East Extension 





*


----------



## al-numbers (May 4, 2016)

More new photos on LRT1 extension to Cavite



Hexane568 said:


> Girder Beams installation is now in the vicinity of Petron C-5 Extension. The 5th girder beam is already installed. The installation is getting faster now. Kudos to the LRT1 Extension project team for this awesome work. I'm already excited to take the ride when it starts to operate in 2021.
> View attachment 572988
> View attachment 572992


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* MRT-3 boosts capacity by 30% *
Manila Bulletin _Excerpt_
Oct 19, 2020

The Metro Rail Transit (MRT) -3 will boost its maximum passenger capacity from 13 percent (51 pax per train car, 153 passengers per train set,) to 30 percent (124 pax per train car, 372 passengers per train set), starting today, October 19, 2020. 

Department of Transportation (DOTr) Secretary Arthur Tugade has ordered the railways sector to increase the maximum passenger capacity of trains to accommodate more commuters, the DOTr announced.

“In addition to increasing our train capacity, our passengers can also expect more trains to be deployed along the mainline, shorter waiting time, and faster travel time," according to MRT-3 Director for Operations Michael J. Capati.

More : MRT-3 boosts capacity by 30% - Manila Bulletin


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Go_metro said:


> NSCR Valenzuela Depot 😍
> 📷 Ken Jover


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

LRT-2


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)




----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

MRT Line 7 updates

































robinciano said:


> After many years of waiting and disappointment, finally! Pile Boring will start in Amparo Segment. Expect heavy traffic soon.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*03/22/2021* - MRT Line 7 updates, taken by yours truly.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

MRT-7 as of today, own pics. Construction remains underway despite the re-imposition of the Enhanced Community Quarantine (ECQ) on its third day.

_
























































_


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*LRT Line 1 - Cavite (South) Extension Updates (04/02-04/08/2021)*

* Photos from* TigaSouth Ka Ba *Facebook Page
























* Screenshots from *Winx Aproda *youtube video


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Own pics of MRT Line 7 (04/15/2021 from 17:00-17:30)*

With the easing of quarantine restrictions in NCR+ Bubble, construction remains underway as of the moment I took these. 

_










































_


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*LRT-2 East extension opening postponed to June 23*









LRT-2 East extension opening postponed to June 23


The Transportation Department says the project is already 'substantially complete,' but its opening had to be moved from April 26 to June 23 because of the coronavirus crisis.




cnnphilippines.com


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*LRT Line 1 - Cavite (South) Extension Updates (04/21/2021)*. Screenshots from *Winx Aproda Vlog*

* It seems they had to complete the foundation works of Ninoy Aquino Station before the girder launcher moves across the bridge and river. The launcher has also been stuck in the area for several days.

















* Installed pier caps at the vicinity of Baclaran (Redemptorist) Church

















* Upcoming portal beam and pier leading to the mainline. 

















* Asiaworld - Pacific Avenue vicinity along CAVITEX.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*MRT Line 7* as of today afternoon (own pics). This update covers the vicinity from Amparo Subdivision to Mater Carmeli School (Sacred Heart).

* Ongoing foundation works fronting Caloocan Police Station (PCP 4)






































* From Sacred Heart Village Gate to Novitiate Area, still no construction works since last year.
























* Ongoing dismantling of scaffolding parts for the guideway


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*North-South Commuter Railway* *Updates* (Manila-Clark International Airport line)





















*Proposed TOD Concept at NSCR Calumpit Station*












iamjst said:


> Link: https://www.jttri.or.jp/seminar200212-45.pdf


*Malolos-Clark International Airport* Segment











mnemonick said:


> Beside SM City Clark














mnemonick said:


> Near La Pieta, Mc Arthur Highway, Angeles City


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Metro Manila Subway Updates*. Photo sources were hyperlinked.

- *Alignment Map* (note: Lawton West is now Senate Station)










- Ongoing preparation works for the first four (4) stations: Valenzuela, Quirino Highway, Tandang Sora, and North Avenue. That also includes for the train depot and Philippine Railway Institute.

*MMSP Valenzuela Station* (including Depot, and Philippine Railway Institute)

*







*

*MMSP Quirino Highway Station* (ongoing demolition of existing structures)

















*MMSP Tandang Sora Station *(currently used as a stockyard for the arrived TBM)










*MMSP North Avenue Station* (with a possible connection to the Unified Grand Central Station, consisting of LRT-1, MRT-3, and MRT-7)

















The second batch of Tunnel Boring Machines (TBM) has arrived




__ https://www.facebook.com/DOTrPH/posts/2004394696366323


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*SMC eyes bus systems on Skyway Stage 3*

The Philippine Star | April 26, 2021



> San Miguel Corporation (SMC) bared its plan to run the country’s first Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) system on the Skyway Stage 3 to drastically improve commuting for Filipinos and support sustainable transportation. In a statement on Monday, SMC said that the BRT system, already used in many countries, will utilize the Skyway for buses that will function like trains—ferrying large numbers of passengers at a time and stopping only at designated stations at set intervals. The system may also resemble a high-capacity point-to-point (P2P) bus system.
> 
> “*As early as 2017, we had already been considering the bus rapid transit system on the Skyway as a means to further decongest traffic in Metro Manila and transform the commuting experience of many Filipinos. In fact, we already announced plans for this back then*,” SMC president Ramon S. Ang said.











SMC eyes bus systems on Skyway Stage 3 - PhilStar Wheels


San Miguel Corporation (SMC) bared its plan to run the country’s first Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) system on the Skyway Stage 3 to drastically improve commuting for Filipinos and support sustainable transportation. In a statement on Monday, SMC said that the BRT system, which is already being used...




wheels.ph


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Makati Subway*




*Metro Manila Subway*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*MRT-7 Update*, uploaded by the Project Proponent.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*LRT-1 Cavite Extension Update* as of May 1, 2021. This is the river segment of the line coming from and to CAVITEX/PITX.



















quannar said:


> Taken this afternoon at Dong Galo-La Huerta Bridge (Update)


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*MRT-7 update*_ as of 05/02/2021_ - This is a two (2) part of my update today, after doing my walking exercise around 6 kilometers in the area vice-versa. Apologies if I flooded more photos on this page, as there were lots of good update spots after a couple of years of waiting. So far, there were three (3) spans of the guideway in front of Maynilad Depot have already U-girders installed. Plenty of construction workers have been present in the area, so expect faster progress in the coming days, contrary to the previous video and photo updates.

*Part ONE (1) from Sacred Heart Novitiate to Maynilad Depot*.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Part TWO (2) from Ascencion Avenue Intersection from SM City Fairview - Regalado Highway Footbridge*. There were 8 spans left to be filled by U-Girders and Translabs to make Quirino Highway connected all the way to SM City North EDSA/UGCS.


----------



## Phog Balaan (Feb 13, 2020)

Nagbiyahe ako, PNR North-South Commuter Railway. Mas marami nang progress sa Meycauayan. May dalawang piers sa Malhacan Road na baka para sa station na mismo. Anlaki ng itataas ng value ng lupa sa mga daraanan nito. Sobrang ikakaalwan ng biyahe kapag natapos na ito. Ang hirap naman talagang bus lang ang inaasahan ng commuters papuntang Bulacan.

See this update:


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*05/07/2022 *- Metro Manila Subway updates by *The View Up There*.

*• East Valenzuela, Depot, and Philippine Railway Institute*































*• Quirino Highway Station*










*• Tandang Sora Station*































*• North Avenue Station*










*-----*

Also, the recent awarding of two contract (EPC) packages to Tokyu-Tobishima-Megawide JV (for MMSP's Ortigas North and Ortigas South/Shaw Station).




__ https://www.facebook.com/pnagovph/posts/384296050413522


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*06/02/2022 - *Metro Manila Subway updates by *Kuyasen Vlog. 











































*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*08/22/2022* - Metro Manila Subway (L9) updates by *MXTV*.

*• **Depot, Philippine Railway Institute Building & East Valenzuela Station* 
























*• **Quirino Highway Station*

















*• **Tandang Sora Station*

















*• **North Avenue Station*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*MRT(Line 4) *


phrailfan said:


> MRT4 Public Scoping from FB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Metro Manila Subway(Line 9)*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Makati Subway(Line 5) update *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*MRT(Line 7) *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*LRT(Line 1) Cavite Extension 



*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*LRT(Line 2) 2nd East Extension from Masinag to Cogeo I Phase 1 Recto to Santolan I Phase 2 Santolan to Masinag I Phase 3 Masinag to Cogeo I 



*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Metro Manila Subway I North Avenue Station *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

Emerging Philippines


METRO MANILA SUBWAY SHAW BOULEVARD STATION CONSTRUCTION UPDATE🇵🇭🇯🇵 Construction progress on the Japanese funded Metro Manila Subway Shaw Boulevard Underground Station in Ortigas Business District....




www.facebook.com


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Unified Central Station 



*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*LRT-1 Cavite Extension 



*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*One Ayala Transport Hub *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Paranaque Integrated Terminal Exchange *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Metro Manila Subway(Line 9)36.00km update *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*MRT(Line 7)update 



*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*LRT-1 Cavite Extension 



*


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*Unified Common Station *


----------



## Romb (Jan 14, 2016)

*LRT 1 Cavite Extension *


----------

